# avatar



## SizzlininIN (Apr 3, 2007)

can someone please help me post a new avatar. I tried to upload it but it won't....I suspect it may be a wee bit too big.

I'm ready for a change.

Thanks
T

*Never mind it worked.....go figure*.....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 3, 2007)

Great job Sizz!!  That's a purrrty one!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 3, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Great job Sizz!!  That's a purrrty one!!


Thanks.....to bad its not a scratch and sniff avatar ....LOL!~


----------



## mraa (Apr 3, 2007)

It's beautiful.  I really like it.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Next to plain old yellow and white daisies, roses are my favorite flower.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks!

I think Gerber Daisies would have to be my all time favorite but roses are right up there and I just love the color of this one....I'm def. going to have to try and find on at the local nursery.  That is after this nasty weather we're being hit with and to come decides to hightail it out of here.


----------



## RMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful Avatar!
And I was hoping it was a scratch and sniff!  Hey who knows maybe they are already working on computers with fragrance!


----------



## chami (Apr 13, 2007)

i dont even know how to get an avator posted.
can anyone tell me how. i was hoping to post one of my pets.


----------



## turtledove (Apr 13, 2007)

chami, it is very easy to do here. Please check your private messages!


----------



## chami (Apr 13, 2007)

ok,thankyou.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 14, 2007)

Can I have  a private message about that too? Please????  I would love for everyone to see Gidgett!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

Me too please, don't know if I can do it, but will try !  Thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 14, 2007)

Barb L. ... The max size of an avatar image is 80x80 pixels. If you click on "User CP" at the top of the page- and then click on "Edit Avatar" on the "Setting and Options" menu (on the left hand side of the page) - it will tell you how to upload your avatar. If you have problems and need help - PM me.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Michael, lol, you probably will be hearing from me!


----------

